

ACA Sign-up - yaddayadda
https://www.healthcare.gov/marketplace/individual

======
yaddayadda
Regardless of your interest in or position on the Affordable Care Act, I'm
irritated with the web development team's implementation for creating a user
account that:

-doesn't allow special characters, like accents, tildes, etc. (good thing Luis Vicente Gutiérrez, Nydia Velázquez, and Linda Sánchez already have employer provided insurance; what about Erwin Schrödinger's American descendents) [1][2]

-requires that a _username_ have a capital letter, a number, or one of these characters _.@/-

[1] [http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-
programmers-b...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-programmers-
believe-about-names/)

[2] [http://www.w3.org/International/questions/qa-personal-
names](http://www.w3.org/International/questions/qa-personal-names)

edit: decedents --> descendents (psychologically interesting typo)

